# SW Florida Red Tide



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Hopefully it stays away. I always get the cough when its around.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Shit's getting worse:

http://myfwc.com/media/4365438/SWtable0112.pdf


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

No wonder the fishing has been terrible in Matlacha last few weeks (along with the cold and wind)


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Guess it's time to go freshwater fishing for a while


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

that's not good


----------

